# Gears of War stops working



## clown1342 (Nov 6, 2007)

I get a "Gears of War has stopped working" pop-up from vista and the game goes black then closes. I uninstalled the game and reinstalled - I also have the newest drivers for everything in my computer. Even if I am just going through the menus, the game does this after a minute or two. Solutions? The EPIC forums are of no help.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please run through all the steps listed under "Common Game Issues" in my signature. Also, please list your full system specs (see "Posting System Specs" in my sig). Is this a legit copy you are using?


----------



## clown1342 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have performed all the "Common Game Issues" - still the problem occurs. Here are my complete system specs, and yes I just shoveled out $50 for the game yesterday.


----------



## wreckless89 (Nov 13, 2007)

ive got the same problem too, im gonna watch this thread to see if any solutions come.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You said you're using Vista, but the system specs you posted show Windows NT as your operating system. Can you clarify that please?


----------



## clown1342 (Nov 6, 2007)

There must be something wrong with the program identifying my OS. I clearly have Windows Home Premium 32-bit - unless I am constantly dosed heavily with narcotics that I dream this.


I dont think this could be on my end, I run COD4, Timeshift, and now Crysis all on the highest settings (minus high AA) with no problems at all.


----------



## clown1342 (Nov 6, 2007)

figured i would bump with a new picture of the problem -- this is from running off the wargame.exe and i get the same message (minus the C++) when im in game from off the disc


http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=50640529hb0.jpg


----------



## dawsonboy (Dec 29, 2007)

I haver the exact same problem. The exact pop up appears aswell and brings me to the desktop with the message that gears of war has stopped working. I also have met the requirements needed to play the game and my drivers aeall updates and my graphics. Please help!, i got this game for christmas and i really want to play it!


----------



## sonnydalheim (Jan 1, 2008)

I also have the same problem ...also got the game for Christmas ....at first it told me to get a update (Windows6.0-KB940105-x86)...it has something to do with the graphics ....I installed it, but I get the "stops working" pop-up after a minute or two ....plz help !


----------



## guzzy4life (Jan 2, 2008)

omg this happen to me too please help me i really wanna play this game


----------



## southy (Jan 5, 2008)

Similar problem here:

Installed, tried to play, told to download driver 163.44 for nvidia gpu, did that after a long search for it and instuctions, restarted, tried to play, got crappy, choppy graphics with no animation and POOR res. Also got VERY slow menu responses. Unistalled then reinstalled and got the same thing. 

I running on:

Dell Inspiron 1720 Notebook
Intel Core 2 Duo T5250 (1.5Ghz/667Mhz FSB/2MB cache)
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit
2 gig RAM Shared Dual Channel DDR2 @ 667Mhz
128 MB Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS
160 Gig SATA Hard Drive(about 80-90gig free) @ 5400RPM

This should be more than enough to run this game, right?

Game requirements:

Win Vista or XP
2.4+ Ghz Intel/2.0+ Ghz AMD
1 Gig Ram
12 Gig free hard drive
Nvidia GeForce 6600+/ATI X700+

Also, this laptop is less than a month old. I also followed the 9 Step Game check process.
Any help at all right now would be a saving grace. Unfortunately Gamestop told me they don't take returns or trade-ins on PC games so i'm stuck with GoW if I cant get it to work. HELP


----------



## southy (Jan 5, 2008)

bump.


----------



## mkbcoolman (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm getting the exact same problem. What a pain.

I'm running Vista Home Premium 32-bit
Dual AMD 5600+ (2.8GHz each)
3G RAM
GeForce 8600GT, 512M

So there's no way this would be a performance issue.


----------



## roadrocket300z (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the same problem on 3 completely different PC's both running windows vista. As a last resort i formatted one of them and put windows XP on it. This solved the problem. This is a very annoying solution especially since it says that it is supposed to work with vista. hope this help anyone, and if you have any questions please feel free to ask...


----------



## krazykanux (Jan 26, 2008)

hi, i'm also having problems with the game. i can start playing but with MAJOR lagging and at some point in the game it crashes and i have a message from windows... something saying ...run time error i think. i try to update (from gears of war site) the game but didnt change nothing. oh and i cant reload from my last check point.
i have also update my video card driver to 8.411.0.0 has demanded by the game while installing.
my system is:
intel dual core2 1.86GHz
ati radeon x1950 pro
os is windows xp (i actually bought that one) 
ps: i hope my english is good enough for you to understand, thnx for your help


----------



## roadrocket300z (Jan 22, 2008)

krazykanux said:


> hi, i'm also having problems with the game. i can start playing but with MAJOR lagging and at some point in the game it crashes and i have a message from windows... something saying ...run time error i think. i try to update (from gears of war site) the game but didnt change nothing. oh and i cant reload from my last check point.
> i have also update my video card driver to 8.411.0.0 has demanded by the game while installing.
> my system is:
> intel dual core2 1.86GHz
> ...



The reason you cannot save your games is probably your live account. Do you have xbox live gold? (like on a 360 or for games for windows). Unfortunately, if you do not pay for the gold subscription you have to start in the jail every single time......


----------



## Felix_Craven (Sep 9, 2008)

I had the same problem and I have the solution(s)!!!

After going through EVER SINGLE FORUM i could find i finally said, "**** It" and came up with these. I did these both at the same time its hard to tell which one actually worked. The first i doubt cause its so simple in sure it been done but here it is.

One: Disable windows defender...hmm Duhh right. Im only about 50 50 on this one.

Two: This one goes out to the harder gamers out there with multiple machines, and an external hardrive or somthing to hold ATLEAST 9 gigs (yes i know the game is 12). Ok so from what i had been reading vista(grrr) seemed to be the number one problem. "AAHH vista!!" "oh yeah i put it on xp its fine.." Hmm well to those of us who are cursed with the pain and agoney that is the vista... a solution. My first computer was a dell desktop capable of nothing more than basic functions, internet music etc. 64mb graphics 1 gig ram....just aweful but it has xp. I game on an HP that i built for gaming but it came with vista home. I just recently got a Maxtor 250gb ext hard drive. So heres what i did. I unstalled GOW on my dell machine and copied it to the hard drive. Keep in mind, when this is done it will only transfer about 9-10 gigs but thats ok.connect the external to the vista machine(DONT INSTALL ON VISTA.!!!) load the disk(wont run with out it or a crack) it will ask you to install all that crap, ignore it. Go right to the hard drive and look for startup.exe not wargames. once in the GOW directory go prog files>binaries>startup.exe. Then if after 90 seconds and you see the first cut scene youll know your in the clear. GOOD LUCK! hope this helps.

Namaste,
Felix


----------



## roblopes (Sep 15, 2008)

Gears of War (PC) Stops working after 1-2 minutes.

Vista x64
Nvidia 8800GT

Don't run the game from the CD (Autoplay -> Play)

Run Setup.exe from this directory to play the game and make sure you have your game disk in the CDROM drive:

*C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games\Gears of War\Binaries\Startup.exe*

(Lucky Guess... Just got this game today from Circuit City for $15 wo rebate and had the same problems listed in this thread)


----------

